
How to Tell a Mother Her Child Is Dead (2016) - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/04/opinion/sunday/how-to-tell-a-mother-her-child-is-dead.html
======
merricksb
Big discussion when it was published 3 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12421687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12421687)

(Shared for information purposes; it's not a dupe as it hasn't had significant
attention here in the past 12 months.)

------
gremlinsinc
Honestly I think I'd rather be Kashoggi'd than outlive my kids. I can't
imagine life w/out them. My boys are 2 and 5 months, and it's still surreal
coming to grips w/ being their dad and responsible for them. My oldest is a
huge Queen fan, he'd rather listen to Freddie than Baby Shark (Thank GOD that
phase is over!). Nothing says success as a dad like having a toddler who has
great taste in music.

